# How to block key bindings in KDE



## silsen (Aug 26, 2010)

I have to use a program which takes global key bindings which are extremely anoying.
For example the key "3" on the keypad is not 3 anymore, but it maximises a window of the particular program. When the program is not active, then the key 3 is working correct, when the program is active, I cannot use it anymore to type 3.

I cannot change the program itself in any way, but I wondered whether theese was a way to block the program from using some keys?

Any help is most welcome!

Stijn


----------

